# Air Compressor Help



## tiir22 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi guys. I really need your help. I'm planning to buy an Air Compressor but my budget is only around $120 or 5,000 Philippine Peso(I'm from the Philippines). My main purpose for the compressor is for painting but is it possible to use it for sand blasting too? I'll use it to paint and if possible, sand blast my PC Case. 

Here are the specs. I can't post links yet cuz I don't have enough posts yet.

1.)Project Air compressor by Spear & Jackson 2.0 hp 24 liter = P 3600

2.)Project Air compressor by Spear & Jackson 2.5 hp 40 liter = P 4500

3.)Project Air compressor by Spear & Jackson 2.5 hp 40 liter (*GAS TANK TYPE*)= P 4999
-40 Litre Cast Iron Tank Pneumatic Tyres
-Twin Air Outlets
-Pressure Regulator Fitted
-Removable Double Hoop Handle with Rubber Grip
-Tank Drain on Underside of Tank



So which one of these is capable of sand blasting? If none of these are capable of sand blasting then which one should I get just for painting or any other stuff that I can do?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I would say get the gas one,sand blaster will work the compressor very hard .
The bigger the tank the better..
Many will give you numbers to play with but it's how fast you can put the air back in the tank once you draw it off it takes a 2 or 3 piston pump to do the job the norm a 5hp gas eng.will do the job the norm and it's cheap to run unlike a elec. motor type and you can use it anywhere..


==

spear and jackson air compressor Philippines

==



tiir22 said:


> Hi guys. I really need your help. I'm planning to buy an Air Compressor but my budget is only around $120 or 5,000 Philippine Peso(I'm from the Philippines). My main purpose for the compressor is for painting but is it possible to use it for sand blasting too? I'll use it to paint and if possible, sand blast my PC Case.
> 
> Here are the specs. I can't post links yet cuz I don't have enough posts yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

For painting sand blasting you will need to find an air compressor with a high CFM (Cubic Feet per Minute) rating. To know how much CFM you will need you should determine the requirements of the spray guns and sand blasters that you would like to use. Keep in mind that you will need at least this many CFM at the required running pressure. If the compressor is just barely big enough to supply this cfm it will be running 100% of the time. It would be much better to buy a compressor with 2X or more of the required capacity, so the compressor does not have to run constantly. 

Paint spraying usually requires 3-5 CFM at 40 psi so a moderate size compressor with an 8 cfm at 40 psi rating would be a good choice. Of course a larger compressor could be used. It would just not need to run as often.

Sand blasting requires much more compressor capacity, as even the smallest sand blasters require 5-6 CFM and the required pressure to run them is 100 psi or higher. An compressor rated at 12 cfm at 40 psi will have difficulty keeping up with the needs of one of these small sand blasters because the compressor cfm rating falls off as the pressure requirements increase. My 5 hp 18 cfm at 40 psi compressor with an 80 gallon tank runs 80% of the time when I'm using my small 10 gallon sand blaster at 100 psi.

Both spray painting and sand blasting require very dry and clean air, so a good moisture and oil removing filter is also required. Something like one of these shown in the link work very well. (you should be able to find these cheaper. This site was picked to show you the type of filter that I'm talking about )

Toilet Paper Moisture Filters - Master Tool Repair


Charley


----------



## Baldric (Aug 5, 2012)

I agree with Charlie, rule of thumb is 4 cfm per horse power.
therefore two hp compressor would deliver 8 cfm at 100 psi.
regarding sand blasting, it depends on the nozzle size, 
if you are using a (venturi) system with a quarter inch nozzle , 
you will use a lot of air. sand blasting and spray painting 
use air constantly, there fore get a compressor that will not 
just stop start on reaching its lower/max pressure
but will also run of load, this is to save the motor from having
to start so many times, rule of thumb again more than nine starts an hour,
put the machine on continuous run, regards Bob


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

When I worked as a diesel mechanic for an underground utility construction company, I did welding/fabrication... where I occasionally had to do sand blasting and painting. Painting with shop air wasn't a big issue there. It had the CFM to drive 1" airgun through 1/2" hoses. Note a compressor painting needs to be filtered, dried and be able to keep up to about 15 to 20 cfm. With some of the newer HVLP guns you can get away with a little less (9cfm+). I used at least a 20 gallon tank (my service truck was smaller than the shop).

With sand blasting it was another story. Even the small abrasive units from Harbor Freight use 25CFM. A standard nozzle unit like we had used, used over 300cfm. For that I used one of our trailered, diesel powered air compressors with one inch air hoses. 

My suggestion, figure out what you "need" to do, if both spraying and sand blasting, sand blasting requires more air flow to drive it. Shop and settle on a unit and find it's CFM requirements and the recommended air storage to drive it. Then you'll have an idea of the compressor you'll need.

EDIT-- Should have read the whole thread... Didn't see Charley's post until after... 1+ with Charley.


----------



## tiir22 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks guys. Like I said, I'm only using it for painting and sand blasting(if possible) for PC Case modding or any other small jobs that can be done. *How many seconds/minutes do you think will the 3RD Air Compressor, the one that I listed above, will last if I use it for sand blasting*? If it can handle 20-30 seconds of sand blasting then it's gonna be great since a PC Case is a bit small so I can sand blast some of the parts at a time.


----------



## tiir22 (Aug 19, 2012)

Btw, how much does the sand for sand blasting cost?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

not sure about the Philippines but in the states it's cheap,I have 4 bags in the shop in dif.grits,if I recall about 23.oo bucks for a 60lb. bag,I like to use walnut shells the best..it takes the paint off and the grease and oil off quick.

Buy Sand for Sandblasting from UseEnco

I use a cabinet like the one below but it's shop built cabinet.

Buy E100 Cyclone Sandblaster w/o Dust Collector Bench-Top Cabinets from UseEnco

===



tiir22 said:


> Btw, how much does the sand for sand blasting cost?


----------



## tiir22 (Aug 19, 2012)

tiir22 said:


> Thanks guys. Like I said, I'm only using it for painting and sand blasting(if possible) for PC Case modding or any other small jobs that can be done. *How many seconds/minutes do you think will the 3RD Air Compressor, the one that I listed above, will last if I use it for sand blasting*? If it can handle 20-30 seconds of sand blasting then it's gonna be great since a PC Case is a bit small so I can sand blast some of the parts at a time.


How about this question?


----------



## tiir22 (Aug 19, 2012)

Some info about the 3rd Compressor that I posted.

spearandjackson*DOT*com*DOT*au/products/PA-TD2540

Just replace it with real dots since I can't post links yet. I'm sorry.


----------



## frankr4ever (Jan 12, 2012)

Pay attention to the specks......Bigger is better!


----------



## tiir22 (Aug 19, 2012)

frankr4ever said:


> Pay attention to the specks......Bigger is better!


I'm already planning to buy the 3rd air compressor that I listed, since the 1st person to respond to my post recommended it. By the way, I also mentioned that I'm running low on budget which is 120 Us dollars or 5 thousand Philippines Pesos and I have a very little knowledge about air compressors that is why I'm asking on how many seconds will the 3rd air compressor that I listed(which I'm planning to buy) will last if I use it for sand blasting?


----------



## Baldric (Aug 5, 2012)

tiir22 said:


> Thanks guys. Like I said, I'm only using it for painting and sand blasting(if possible) for PC Case modding or any other small jobs that can be done. *How many seconds/minutes do you think will the 3RD Air Compressor, the one that I listed above, will last if I use it for sand blasting*? If it can handle 20-30 seconds of sand blasting then it's gonna be great since a PC Case is a bit small so I can sand blast some of the parts at a time.


How many seconds depends on the size of your receiver! (rule of thumb) a quarter inch orifice can pass 104 cfm at 100 psi ,in one minute, you may be waiting five or ten minutes for the pressure to build back up if you have enough storage capacity for a thirty second burst. regards Bob


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Bob; you can also add storage capacity...
Performance Tool 11 Gallon Portable Air Tank [WIL-W10011] - $74.99 : KMS Tools & Equipment from Vancouver BC, Selling quality tools at affordable prices all over Canada. Largest powertool, handtool and woodworking machinery retailer in Canada.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

How big are the parts you want to sand blast?
Little bolts and nuts? Car panels?

A small air compressor is not going to do the latter and will frustrate you with the former.

You can sandblast etch glass however quite easily as long as the area is minimal. 

Regarding sandblasting medium; garnet is relatively cheap and when it breaks down the pieces still have sharp edges. Plain old silica sand simply dulls after use. 

One last caveat: All my sandblasting has been with etching glass.
https://plus.google.com/photos/118403607824554755519/albums/5597282803985678561


----------



## tiir22 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hmm. I'll use it to sandblast my PC Case. Side Panel, Front Panel, Rear Panel, Motherboard tray(which I think have the same dimensions with my 23" Monitor) and hard drive cages. I just want to make my job easier instead of using sandpaper which would take me an hour per panel. My budget is a bit low 120$ or 5 Thousand Philippine Pesos since I live in the Philippines. The other air compressors with higher specs cost a 100% more which is around 240$-300$ or 10-15 Thousand Philippines pesos which is way out of my budget. I just want to know if the Air Compressor that I chose can last 30 Seconds or more in sandblasting. I'm really grateful for all your help. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Yes it will do the job But you will need to take many breaks and let the Air Compressor come back up to about 60 psi..recover is a big deal in sand blasting..

===



tiir22 said:


> Hmm. I'll use it to sandblast my PC Case. Side Panel, Front Panel, Rear Panel, Motherboard tray(which I think have the same dimensions with my 23" Monitor) and hard drive cages. I just want to make my job easier instead of using sandpaper which would take me an hour per panel. My budget is a bit low 120$ or 5 Thousand Philippine Pesos since I live in the Philippines. The other air compressors with higher specs cost a 100% more which is around 240$-300$ or 10-15 Thousand Philippines pesos which is way out of my budget. I just want to know if the Air Compressor that I chose can last 30 Seconds or more in sandblasting. I'm really grateful for all your help. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## tiir22 (Aug 19, 2012)

How many seconds do you think it'll last in sandblasting?? Well, I have no problems taking breaks. Since I'm gonna use it for painting and sand blasting my pc case(I'll sandblast 1 panel/part of my case per day) as long as it will lessen my work in sanding. Thanks a lot Bob!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I would say about 60 seconds, when you pull the trigger it's wide open but it will cut your time and give you a nice clean job,old tip from a user be sure blow it off a time or two b/4 you paint..

It will last longer for painting because it's open for a shorter time the norm but can't be used to paint a car but it will be fine for most jobs I'm sure.

===



tiir22 said:


> How many seconds do you think it'll last in sandblasting?? Well, I have no problems taking breaks. Since I'm gonna use it for painting and sand blasting my pc case(I'll sandblast 1 panel/part of my case per day) as long as it will lessen my work in sanding. Thanks a lot Bob!


----------



## tiir22 (Aug 19, 2012)

60 Seconds for sandblasting? Wow, that's longer than I expected. I was expecting it to be 20-30 seconds. I'll just expect 40 seconds at least and 60 seconds as max cuz I might get disappointed if I expect too much lol. Thanks a lot bob!


----------

